# Help - Best way to rehome a dog?



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi all 

I am currently looking after my elderly neighbours 8 year old Jack Russell, Toby. It was suppose to be temporary, but it now looks like my neighbour will be going into a permanent home. 

I cannot keep Toby as I already have 2 mad boxers and 3 dogs is just too many for me. 

I would like to find him a good home and wondered if anyone has had any success at rehoming and could recommend somewhere. We are in Northampton. 

I have listed him on Terrier Rescue as I think he would be better with someone who has experience with Jack Russells. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Lorna


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who could resist the poor little thing.

An oap may be gratefull of a companion.
What about the neighbours relatives.

Dave p


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

The problem is my neighbour does not have any family.

There is only me and a couple of neighbours that visit him at the home he is in.

I find it sad that he is 82 and he doesn't have anyone.

Toby was basically his only companion.

Lorna


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
I suggest you contact the Cinnamon Trust - who specialise in these sort of situations!
Either in placing the dog with someone, or arranging care.....

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Sally, I've just emailed them.

Lorna


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Have PM'd you,but just in case,have contacted two people,awaiting reply. Wiccaways dog rescue, rescues not just B/Collies,and a lot of their dogs are fostered out until rescued,you could try them,will PM,if we get a result this end,good luck .
Jented


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I second the Cinnamon Trust they are excellent.

Also worth a try is the Dogs Trust (formerly National Canine Defence League). They take great care to match each dog to the right owner and will take the dog back if, for any reason, he has to be rehomed again.

Of course, in an ideal world, his breeder would take responsibility for him :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just had a thought - there are some retirement/nursing homes that allow you to take your pet with you when you enter. Once the pet dies it cannot be replaced but it saves the distress of parting. I will go and Google to see what comes up.

This assumes that your neighbour has not already been allocated a place?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lorna

You could also try

Little Dog Rescue

or

Yorkshire Terrier & Small Breeds Rescue

I am a member of both and can recommend both having helped out both with transporting and home checking also have adopted 4 from the Yorkie one :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems the Cinnamon Trust have a booklet that they will send you with a list of pet friendly care homes. They charge £5 for it. 

You could just try a call to them to see if they can just recommend one in your area. It would be so much nicer if your neighbour and his little dog could stay together.

The Social Worker for his case may be able to help too?


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I will try the other suggestions too. 

Although my neighbour hasn't got a place yet I don't think he wants to take Toby with him. 

I truly believe he doesn't expect to be here much longer, sad as it is, and he just wants to know that Toby has found a good home. 

I have offered to take Toby to visit him but he said he doesn't want me to bring him in. 

I will keep looking. I am trying to avoid handing him to a kennels and would like him to go straight to a new home. My neighbour took him on from a rescue kennels and he was such a nightmare when he got him he nearly gave him back! I don't want to put Toby through that again. 

Thanks again for your replies. 

Lorna


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are in Northants and have been to this place a few times for different charity events.

Wonderful place and they do an excellent job.

http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_dogs?pane=1&claws=dog

Good Luck
Mandy


----------

